
Revenge of the pirates: Anonymous downs Pirate Bay censor - iProject
http://gigaom.com/europe/revenge-of-the-pirates-anonymous-downs-pirate-bay-censor/
======
Zirro
"We do NOT encourage these actions. We believe in the open and free internets
(sic), where anyone can express their views. Even if we strongly disagree with
them and even if they hate us.

“So don’t fight them using their ugly methods. DDOS and blocks are both forms
of censorship."

Great statement from the TPB-crew there, for those who believe the Anonymous
and the file-sharers are all the same bunch. Blocking or censoring content is
not a good way of fighting what you disagree with. Fight back with openness
and dialogue instead. Or as they continue on their Facebook-page:

"If you want to help; start a tracker, arrange a manifestation, join or start
a pirate party, teach your friends the art of bittorrent, set up a proxy,
write your political representatives, develop a new p2p protocol, print some
pro piracy posters and decorate your town with, support our promo bay artists
or just be a nice person and give your mom a call to tell her you love her."

------
talmand
This is horrible reporting. First the headline states Anonymous targeted
someone. Then they say this someone incurred the wrath of both Anonymous and
The Pirate Bay which implies that TPB had something to do with it. Finally
they post a statement from TPB that they specifically had nothing to do with
it. They do not give the TPB statement as an update so they knew from the
beginning that TPB was not involved, but implied it anyway. They even decided
to make TPB part of the "hacking collective", since when is TPB a group of
hackers?

I don't see the point in doing this anyway. Virgin was following a court order
and had no choice in the matter. Plus, what change are they hoping for by
bringing down a website? Big deal. Bringing down websites is what children did
in the 90s, it will change nothing.

~~~
NLips
"Bringing down websites is what children did in the 90s, it will change
nothing."

The same can be said about most action attributed to Anonymous.

------
corin_
Virgin Media seem like an odd target frankly, they're complying with a court
order, they literally have no choice in the matter. (Unless I missed details
in the court proceedings and Virgin were actively pushing for this?)

~~~
Loque_k
They were also the most vocal in disagreeing with it.

Harsh really, they get lumped with a bill that they don't want and will cost
them money to maintain, and annoy their customers... and they get DDOS'd

------
bobsy
They are idiots, should be hitting the justice site or the people who brought
the court order about in the first place. Hitting Virgin for complying with a
court judgement which they initially opposed is rediculous.

